# Annoying Software. (Do You Guys Agree With This List?)



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

There are some good points made here. I might have moved some of the products a little higher up the list than some of the others! Enjoy!

http://www.zdnet.co.uk/misc/print/0,1000000169,39419834-30000024c,00.htm

Jack


----------



## NICK G (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah, I pretty much agree with that assessment.:up:


----------



## lilLB (Mar 19, 2006)

yea most of those that i have installed are definitely annoying.. especially windows.. always doing a windows update and restarting my computer... ugh!
and i always need a new flash player everytime i try to look at something in flash


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Here's the full article, complete with pictures.
http://reviews.zdnet.co.uk/software/0,1000001048,39419834-1,00.htm

I have to disagree with the comments about the Windows Update utility. Windows and OS X ask you to shut down before updating for a good reason. They install the updates before you boot the full operating system, reducing the number of bugs and the chance that your computer will be seriously messed up.

I also contradict the statement that Outlook can be replaced by simpler online mail programs. Sure, Outlook may be bloated, but for many people it is necessary. It integrates contacts, calender, and e-mail together rather well, and is fast and always available.

All right, I'm done defending Microsoft.


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

I think apple is the most annoying. Whenever I open my iTunes a message comes up telling me to update.

I also don't agree with the part of the article that it is talking about Java. Java is needed to be updated in order to fix the vulnerabilities that malware exploit.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

MikeSwim07 said:


> I think apple is the most annoying. Whenever I open my iTunes a message comes up telling me to update.
> 
> I also don't agree with the part of the article that it is talking about Java. Java is needed to be updated in order to fix the vulnerabilities that malware exploit.


I find it odd that you defend Java for patching exploits, but oppose it when Apple patches exploits. After all, that is part of what Apple is doing when they update. Anyways, if you update once, you won't see another message for a few months (until the next update).


----------



## NICK G (Sep 11, 2006)

> All right, I'm done defending Microsoft.


No defense necessary. It does not say the apps mentioned are bad but just annoying.
I use nothing but M$ although when a poor update farkles my system, that's annoying.
Not disastrous but merely annoying. Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

Realplayer is the most annoying one on there. I no longer install it, even if I want to listen to online radio, I'd rather go without.
I also tell friends and family not to touch it, otherwise you may as well uninstall your anti-virus...

XP windows update is also annoying....
Install updates, yeh, fine, it says please reboot, I say no, later, I'm busy now. It keeps popping up EVERY 5 MINUTES until it gets rebooted. It does not seem to udnerstand that I pressed no for a reason and it will get rebooted when *I* decide to reboot.

Grrr....

Good link though.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

NICK G said:


> No defense necessary. It does not say the apps mentioned are bad but just annoying.
> I use nothing but M$ although when a poor update farkles my system, that's annoying.
> Not disastrous but merely annoying. Whatever floats your boat.


I'm disagreeing with Goodwins's comments, not necessarily with the article's title.


----------



## IndreedCold (May 23, 2008)

I *HATE *Norton anti-virus!  It uses too many bleeding resorces for one thing. It barely does its job. I uninstalled it with a smile and downloaded avast. Its much better.


----------



## NICK G (Sep 11, 2006)

IndreedCold said:


> I *HATE *Norton anti-virus!  It uses too many bleeding resorces for one thing. It barely does its job. I uninstalled it with a smile and downloaded avast. Its much better.


Aye, Aye. Avast, Matey. Ditched Norton smartly. I savvy that.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

If you work in a large company you may have encountered Altiris Agent (AexNSAgent.exe) and Carbon Copy running on your PC. Every time you log on it runs a full hardware and software inventory. It makes your PC completely unusable for the first 3 minutes after logging on (even if you have 1GB RAM). And then it continues to suck system resources. It reports every application you install, uninstall, open or close, records every file you open or close, every URL you visit, pushes updates for business applications you never use or never heard of. Useless.


----------



## PCcruncher (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow, that is an interesting read


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I don't find any of those apps annoying at all. 

Peace...


----------



## NICK G (Sep 11, 2006)

tomdkat said:


> I don't find any of those apps annoying at all.
> Peace...


Since 7 of 10 are not even on my computer, they do not annoy me either.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I guess that makes it easy for you. 

Peace...


----------



## NICK G (Sep 11, 2006)

tomdkat said:


> I guess that makes it easy for you.
> 
> Peace...


Yes it certainly does. I guess my first posting in this thread really referred to others
annoyance with the 10 things mentioned. Being in computers for so many years and 
watching hardware and software evolve is not really annoying as it is interesting.
I praised Norton and Mcafee years ago but, like many others, they became bloated
and harder to interact easily with a user. Some still have no problems with these two
but I have uninstalled many more than I have installed. 
Some are having a go at AVG 8 FREE but I think it's great.
I had to uninstall and reinstall IE7 4 times before I beat it into submission to work
and look the way I wanted it to. Annoying? No. Fascinating really and fun too.
It's all perspective. 
Yeah, me too, Peace to all.


----------

